# help ladies that have had endo scratch done!!!!



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

hey guys!

ok so I had my scratch done on Friday morning with no problems!!! No bleeding or spotting then on Monday I had tiny brown spotting on pants and a little after wiping!! Tuesday it got a little heavier but still brown and quite a bit when I wiped!!! today its got even heavier and ive had to use a sanitary towel but its still brown. today is day 26 of my cycle and I am not due to start period until Friday! so I guess my question is do yous think this is my af starting early or side affects from the scratch

any help would be appreciated!

mtaa


----------



## Laura22 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi mtaa, Id say thats just from the scratch so dont worry. I was the same, for the first day or so I had no bleeding then the brown spotting started and lasted a good few days, maybe even a week. Hope that helps.xx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a scratch on day 24 of my cycle and then got full AF the next day, it was a day or 2 earlier than usual x


----------



## mummy to an angel (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks ladies!! still don't really know whats happening but im going up for a scan tomorrow to find out!!! the bleeding has now got very heavy and a bit clotty (sorry tmi))) but still has a brown tint to it so im still a bit confused!!! lol

oh the joys!!!


----------

